# Tarantulas, Trapdoors, Centipedes & Scorpions.



## ReefQ (Feb 12, 2013)

G'day everyone!

A few photos of my Arachnids.
Enjoy. 

*TARANTULAS:*

Selenotypus Sp.3 "Goddess Tarantula":



Selenotypus Sp.3. by Reef Quested, on Flickr

Selenotholus cf Stirlingi:



Selenotholus Stirlingi. by Reef Quested, on Flickr

Phlogius Strenuus:



Phlogius Strenuus. by Reef Quested, on Flickr

Male Phlogius cf Papuanus:



Male PQ113. by Reef Quested, on Flickr


Female Phlogius cf Papuanus:



Female PQ113. by Reef Quested, on Flickr

*TRAPDOORS:*

Ozycrypta Species:



Ozicrypta. by Reef Quested, on Flickr

Aname Pallida:




Aname Pallida. by Reef Quested, on Flickr


Idiommata Species:



Idiommata Trapdoor. by Reef Quested, on Flickr

Kwonkan Species:



Kwonkan Trapdoor. by Reef Quested, on Flickr


Conothele Species, Saddle-Legged Trapdoor:



Saddle-Legged Trapdoor. by Reef Quested, on Flickr

Cethegus Colemani:



Curtain Web Trapdoor. by Reef Quested, on Flickr
*
CENTIPEDES:

*Scolopendra Morsitans:*
*


Scolopendridae Morsitans. by Reef Quested, on Flickr

Rhysida Nuda moult:



Rhysida Nuda Moult. by Reef Quested, on Flickr



*SCORPIONS:

*Urodacus Yaschenkoi:



Urodacus Yaschenkoi. by Reef Quested, on Flickr

Liocheles Species:




Liocheles - Kuranda by Reef Quested, on Flickr

Kind Regards,
ReefQ.


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 12, 2013)

nice pics you have there


----------



## Radar (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice pics as always mate


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 5, 2013)

great pics man.


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 5, 2013)

Stunning inverts mate. I'm hoping to get some soon. Just gotta find somewhere in vic with decent prices! Haha


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 6, 2013)

I love the little Strennus in pic 3. Best in a magnificent bunch for me


----------

